# installacja błąd przy env-update

## Ma-Lin

mam przy installacji błąd przy env-update pojawia mi się takie coś Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

co z tym zrobić nigdzie otym nie mogie znaleźć. Acha stage 3 portage-20060120

----------

## pmz

Jaka jest treść owego błędu?

----------

## Ma-Lin

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

----------

## Ma-Lin

przy opcjach kompilatora zmnieniłem tylko z Os na O2

wpisuje chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

wszystko ok

env-update

>>Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

jestem za ścianą ogniową w karzdej chwili mogie otworzyć pory bo coś mi się zdaje że jest stym problemLast edited by Ma-Lin on Sat Jan 21, 2006 7:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pmz

To nie jest błąd (skąd w ogóle taki pomysł?). To tylko informacja dla ciebie, o tym jakie działania zostały podjęte po wydaniu env-update.

----------

## Ma-Lin

Dzięki i zarazem przepraszam moja pierwsza instalacja

----------

## Ratman

a wszystko w handbooku jest napisane   :Very Happy: 

----------

